# G21 or G30



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Any input as to which I should look for to get a .45 ACP?


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very different pistols, obviously. What are you looking to do with either of those? CCW, SD/HD, competiton shooting or some of all three? If it's to be a CCW, are you able to comfortably hide a full-size gun? 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

This has been posted for a while, but here is my take: I had a Glock 21 as a police duty pistol, and I carried a Glock 30 off duty, and for detective call-outs. I ended up having to qualify with both pistols, and remarkably, I shot better with the compact. 

My solution was to ditch the 21 and carry the 30 both on and off duty. For on duty, I used a 21 magazine with a grip extension, which gave the 30 basically the same grip configuration as the 21. It also made the gun look more "normal" in a duty holster. 

Since I shot better with the 30, and had it tricked out with night sights and a Lasermax laser, I felt it was the best of both worlds. Plus, qualification time was cut in half not having to shoot twice.

Our range officer thought I was nuts at first, but he quickly bought into the idea. 

I tried to post pics, but they wouldn't upload. I will try again later.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use a 1911 for house defence and a G30 as my carry around

Like flieger67 said it depends on what you are going to use it for


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd go with the G21, but that's just me. I like full sized pistols.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Get both.Then you can't go wrong....:smt033


----------



## 30glock (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree!:mrgreen:


----------

